# Looking for an app



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Where can I find ad blocker or ad away? 
Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

I found them doing a google search for ad blocker android.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------

